# Down again. No work units being delivered.



## pcwolf (Feb 22, 2020)

Twice this week, my work hopper emptied as results were reported. Then sat idle, doing nothing.  Today it is down currently.

The News articles had scheduled down time for system updates Thursday. There was an article stating "Users should not have to do anything; operations should resume without action."

Would it HURT IBM to at least post an update and current status?


----------



## Antykain (Feb 25, 2020)

If I recall, I remember this happening on Saturday, as well.  I was gone most of the day and was not able to see when it happened, or when it started updating again..  Other than the 'scheduled' downtime that was in the notices, couldn't tell you what was going on this past Saturday though.


----------



## pcwolf (Feb 25, 2020)

Complicated by my attempt to join BOINCstats BAM!

I'll start another thread


----------

